# 1400g Wheelset



## handlebarstar (Aug 2, 2007)

Im looking for a wheelset in the 1400 gram range. What are some of my options and what is the cheapest set available? any help would be awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=en&pid=6897
1365g without skewers- $610

http://www.sales.light-bikes.com/wheelsets/defaut.asp


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

I just got a pair of easton EA90slx, they are about 1470gr and got them for $600. very nice and light.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

handlebarstar said:


> Im looking for a wheelset in the 1400 gram range. What are some of my options and what is the cheapest set available? any help would be awesome:thumbsup:


If you want the cheapest/lightest, head over to www.oddsandendos.com and price out a set with Serenity hubs, Nio19 rims, XL14 spokes and Al nipples. If you don't mind spending a little more the options are truly endless...


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Soul 2.0 from http://www.bikesoul.com/
the 2.0 is a little over 1400g, cost is a little over $200.
not affliiate with Soul Bikes other than a happy customer.


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

im looking at the soul s2.0 wheels to just waiting for a reply from my email


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Just ordered the Soul S2.0 from Sean, the new ones are said to weight 1300 grams w/o skewers. USD$270.00 plus shipping. No rider weight limit either. Very enjoyable transaction, I'm not affilliated with Bike Soul either.


----------



## ThaFurnace (Nov 16, 2005)

rruff said:


> If you want the cheapest/lightest, head over to www.oddsandendos.com and price out a set with Serenity hubs, Nio19 rims, XL14 spokes and Al nipples. If you don't mind spending a little more the options are truly endless...


One custom wheel builder recommending his competition. Very nice - I applaud you. Mike built me two sets of MTB wheels, I think you'll get my first set of Road.


----------



## handlebarstar (Aug 2, 2007)

wow. the soul wheels are super light and really inexpensive. that looks like the set to check out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

ThaFurnace said:


> One custom wheel builder recommending his competition.


Unfortunately, I don't have a source for those hubs or anything comparable. I thought about getting a bulk order from China but decided against it. The American, Swiss, and German hubs don't compete very well if you are looking for a low cost wheel. 

The Soul wheels look pretty good for the price... $270... but how much is shipping? Could be a lot. Same rims, but the Serenity hubs are probably better... and I think Mike would give you better service (better build?)... so hard to say which is the better deal.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

rruff said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have a source for those hubs or anything comparable. I thought about getting a bulk order from China but decided against it. The American, Swiss, and German hubs don't compete very well if you are looking for a low cost wheel.


Does the OP want low weight or low cost?

The 19mm niobium rims are similar to velocity aerohead's in shape and weight (~400g). Both will have a larger impact on real world riding weight, than losing weight at the hubs => I would spend more on the hubs.

Also, going custom may let you use lighter spokes, depending on your weight and riding style.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

My Soul 2.0 set came in around 1450g. Still on the light side.
I paid around ~$50 for shipping, took about one week to get here from Singapore. no custom duty. YMMV.
So far I had around 500 miles+ on the wheels, used it for steep long climb and long descend. It hold up well and still true and smooth. Accelerate good on climb due to low profile rim (19mm) and high spokes count (no wobbling). Descending is confident.
It doesn't have as much momentum as the deeper dish rim on the flat. For that you can try Soul3.0.
Mind you, I weight 140#. incapable of exert any abuse on lightweight parts.
One last thing, it come with black color only. THe decal is very nicely designed and done.
The soul 2.0 has been refined for the last several years, it's a very matured designed wheels. I also owned the very 1st release of 2.0 2 years ago, and I can tell you it's big leaps on improvement. $270 is a steal. It's an underrated and underpriced.
OP ask for cheap, light. Soul2.0 fits the bill.



handlebarstar said:


> wow. the soul wheels are super light and really inexpensive. that looks like the set to check out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

handbuilts?


----------



## Rugby11 (Sep 25, 2003)

ThaFurnace said:


> One custom wheel builder recommending his competition. Very nice - I applaud you. Mike built me two sets of MTB wheels, I think you'll get my first set of Road.


Ron Builds a great wheel. Super Honest.


----------



## l585k (Jul 18, 2007)

Check out the DT Swiss RR 1450 at 1450 grams and w/ 28 spoke count F&R, they are light, stiff, strong and spin up with the best. I went from a set of Mavic ES's that imploded to these and will not ride low spoke count wheels again.


----------



## james9036 (Jul 31, 2007)

mytorelli said:


> handbuilts?


mytorelli,
Saw your signature below. So whats handbuilt at $550 for that kind of light weight? 
Pls advice. Thanks


----------



## l585k (Jul 18, 2007)

My Dt Swiss RR 1450's weigh in at 1450 grams. Check our Excel Sports Boulder and go to their custom build page you can do your own mix and match.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

Lots of 1400 grams configurations that will hold up well.
Personal I wouldn't go any or much below $400 in that 
weight range, but yes, I know and see there are several 
<=$300 options. Knowing the components I won't say 
they're in any way a better value for money than many
other more expensive options out there.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.real-design.com/2005/usphere.aspx

Mine weighed in at 1405 with rim tape and I paid $350. The problem is, if you're a bigger guy (like me 6'4" 175lb), they're not a super stiff wheel.


----------



## wsdcpark (Aug 2, 2007)

If price is no object, Reynolds DV 46 Clincher. Slightly over 1400 grams but fast and strong.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

wsdcpark said:


> If price is no object, Reynolds DV 46 Clincher. Slightly over 1400 grams but fast and strong.


I think that pair is around 1500 grams.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Someday I will build these wheels:
White Industries H1 Ti hubs 74g/226g
Sapim Laser double butted spokes 4.359g*46=200.5g
IRD Cadence clincher road and off-center rear rims 390*2=780
total=1280.5
Things I didn't account for such as nipples and rim plugs shouldn't weigh much more that 120g (self-locking alloy nipples maybe brass for drive side) 
In theory it comes to just under 1400g so in reality it might be just a little more.
my plan is to go 24 spokes rear and 22 in front 2x pattern. Should be durable, reasonably light, and under $600 if I buy everything MSRP (good thing I get a discount at the LBS). Of course this is all in theory and any constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

400g for the rims is probably more realistic. The spoke weight will be a little higher too. H1 22h hubs don't exist, but I think you should use at least 24f and 28r unless you are super light. Al nipples weigh ~1/3g each, so all told the weight will be:

Spokes: 52x 4.55g= 237g
Hubs: 300g
Rims: 800g
Nipples: .33x 52= 17g

Total= 1,354g... still very light.


----------



## tfeni52355 (Mar 14, 2004)

Get a set of Neuvation R28SL3 wheels for $299 and save yourself a lot of time and money. They weigh 1560 grams. Close enough.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

wsdcpark said:


> If price is no object, Reynolds DV 46 Clincher. Slightly over 1400 grams but fast and strong.


Reynolds list the DV46C at 1484g/set, so I'd suspect the set to actually be ~1500g. The DV46T and DV46UL are 1315g/set and 1207g/set, respectively.

Do you have any experiences with the Reynolds DV46C wheels? I'm contemplating a set of the DV46Ts, 46ULs or 404s. Right now, I'm leaning towards the Reynolds.

With regards to the 240s hubs used in the Reynolds, does anyone know what the "Reynolds-specific design" means?


----------



## wsdcpark (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a set of DV46 Clincher model and really like it.
Stiff and feel very strong. I've used HED, Zipp, Shimano, Fulcrum, Bontrager, Mavic and Rolf in the past both Tubular/Clincher models. I considered getting a set of Tubular for some weight reduction for every day riding but since I'm not planning on challenging Alberto Contador in TDF any time soon so I decided to go with a set of clinchers.
Also, I understand that the clicher tire has less rolling resistance than tubular tire (I might be opening a flood of response for this statement but look at this article http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-1503651.html) which might be a more of a factor for the most of the riding I do.
I have used Conti, Vittoria, Tufo, Veloflex and for a some reason I thought that Tufo always felt sluggish but it could be just me. As far as Reynolds spec DT hub goes, I'm not sure what that means but my guess is that DT make these hubs for Reynolds.....


Thanks


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> 400g for the rims is probably more realistic.


I too thought that 390 was a rather optimistic number, however, a quick check to Weight Weenies and they claim that they are a little less than 390. (not that WW is official rule). 

Thanks for the advice though, and how much would brass nipples weigh if I were to use 14 for the drive side?


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

You might get lucky with those rims... but I've seen some over 400g. Kinlin rims are more consistent than most.

14 brass nipples should cost you about 9g.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

1speed_Mike said:


> Reynolds list the DV46C at 1484g/set, so I'd suspect the set to actually be ~1500g. The DV46T and DV46UL are 1315g/set and 1207g/set, respectively.
> 
> Do you have any experiences with the Reynolds DV46C wheels? I'm contemplating a set of the DV46Ts, 46ULs or 404s. Right now, I'm leaning towards the Reynolds.
> 
> With regards to the 240s hubs used in the Reynolds, does anyone know what the "Reynolds-specific design" means?



The internals of the hubs are DTswiss 240s. The outer shell is made by reynolds in carbon fibre. The standard DTswiss 240s hubs are made from aluminum.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> The internals of the hubs are DTswiss 240s. The outer shell is made by reynolds in carbon fibre. The standard DTswiss 240s hubs are made from aluminum.


It's hard to tell from the pics on Reynolds site what the hub bodies are made from. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Cheers! said:


> The internals of the hubs are DTswiss 240s. The outer shell is made by reynolds in carbon fibre. The standard DTswiss 240s hubs are made from aluminum.


Reynolds mentions nothing about CF shells. from their site:
*What hubs do you use?*
For 2007, all carbon wheels (road and mountain) except Attacks use DT Swiss 240s hubs. Attack wheelsets will be equipped with KT hubs.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Reynolds mentions nothing about CF shells. from their site:
> *What hubs do you use?*
> For 2007, all carbon wheels (road and mountain) except Attacks use DT Swiss 240s hubs. Attack wheelsets will be equipped with KT hubs.


I had my laced to Tune hubs with Sapim Spokes. 

I thought I read somewhere that the Reynolds version of the DT240S shell was CF. However I take that statement back because I can't speak from experience.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> I had my laced to Tune hubs with Sapim Spokes.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that the Reynolds version of the DT240S shell was CF. However I take that statement back because I can't speak from experience.


Thanks....so, the question still stands: does anyone know what the "Reynolds-specific design" means? I just sent Reynolds an email with my question. We'll see....


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Email reynolds. Their email address is on their website. They are very responsive to emails. I've emailed them about the wheels, and their handlebars several tiems and each time they were very prompt on answering their emails.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Cheers! said:


> Email reynolds. Their email address is on their website. They are very responsive to emails. I've emailed them about the wheels, and their handlebars several tiems and each time they were very prompt on answering their emails.


I did and I am waiting. According to my builder, they only "Reynolds Specific" about these is the flanges are beefed up. That's it.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> I did and I am waiting. According to my builder, they only "Reynolds Specific" about these is the flanges are beefed up. That's it.


So the rear NDS flange is beefed up for radial lacing? I guess that makes sense since DT rear hubs aren't warrantied for radial.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

rruff said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have a source for those hubs or anything comparable. I thought about getting a bulk order from China but decided against it. The American, Swiss, and German hubs don't compete very well if you are looking for a low cost wheel.
> 
> The Soul wheels look pretty good for the price... $270... but how much is shipping? Could be a lot. Same rims, but the Serenity hubs are probably better... and I think Mike would give you better service (better build?)... so hard to say which is the better deal.


I believe Mike sources his hubs from Joytech in Taiwan. I wouldn't be surprised if the Soul wheels did the same, except that being based in Singapore (I think), their labor costs and costs of living will be lower, so they can charge less.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> I did and I am waiting. According to my builder, they only "Reynolds Specific" about these is the flanges are beefed up. That's it.


I got a very, very fast reply from Reynolds (~2 minutes)!:

"Both wheels have the DT Swiss 240 S hub internals. They hubs have our logos, but you can rest assured they are a DT hub"


When I asked for more details:

"Basically just so that the customer will not expect to see a standard DT hub on our wheels. They have a pretty specific look and we want people to know that the hubs are branded Reynolds and do no have the signature DT look."


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

rruff said:


> So the rear NDS flange is beefed up for radial lacing? I guess that makes sense since DT rear hubs aren't warrantied for radial.


You got it!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

1speed_Mike said:


> I got a very, very fast reply from Reynolds (~2 minutes)!:
> 
> "Both wheels have the DT Swiss 240 S hub internals. They hubs have our logos, but you can rest assured they are a DT hub"
> 
> ...


That was fast!! Maybe they don't like me .

I told you! Make a desicion soon. Deals don't last forever .


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> That was fast!! Maybe they don't like me .
> 
> I told you! Make a desicion soon. Deals don't last forever .


Gettin' close.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

1speed_Mike said:


> It's hard to tell from the pics on Reynolds site what the hub bodies are made from. Can anyone confirm this?


 Hello,

Thanks the email. Currently all of Reynolds wheels use an AL body hub.

Please let us know if you have any additional questions that we can help with. Thank you.

Regards,
Jonathan


Jonathan Geran
Reynolds Cycling
Director Sales and Marketing
866-798-3040 x128
www.reynoldscycling.com


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

weiwentg said:


> I believe Mike sources his hubs from Joytech in Taiwan. I wouldn't be surprised if the Soul wheels did the same, except that being based in Singapore (I think), their labor costs and costs of living will be lower, so they can charge less.


The cost of living in Singapore isn't all that low, it ranks #14 in the 2007 list of most expensive cities, making it more expensive than New York, at #15 the highest ranking US city on the list.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

weiwentg said:


> I believe Mike sources his hubs from Joytech in Taiwan. I wouldn't be surprised if the Soul wheels did the same


MG's Serenity hubs are Formula's top of the line. Soul probably gets theirs from either Joytech or Formula, but I don't think they are at the same level as the Serenitys. You wouldn't believe how cheap the 2nd tier hubs are if you buy a bunch at once. The Serenitys are pretty cheap OEM as well but Mike offers them for a good price. Velocity sells the same hubs and charges more wholesale than Mike charges retail.


----------



## wsdcpark (Aug 2, 2007)

handlebarstar said:


> Im looking for a wheelset in the 1400 gram range. What are some of my options and what is the cheapest set available? any help would be awesome:thumbsup:


Have you find the wheelset yet?
I don't know what your budget is but I bought a set of Fulcrum Racing Zero from Germany for far less than I could in US(about $870 compare to $1200 + here).
Shipping fee was less than I expected.
The wheelset is fantastic. I liked this wheelset as much as my Reynolds DV46 and I imagine they are more durable...

The website is 

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...20;page=1;ID=fb1a10d7fab97dcd5cab37a82e380f25

The pricing shown is in Euro with VAT. When you buy and put your shipping address it automatically deduct the VAT and convert it to US $.
I also bought several Conti tubes and 4000 S. They were far cheaper than here as well.

Good Luck.


----------

